# Billy elete



## BentMikey (1 Sep 2009)

Is this chap a spammer? Do a search on his posts about "elete"

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/member.php?u=9293


----------



## Trumpettom001 (1 Sep 2009)

almost certainly.... Once again, BentMikey has alerted us to an idiot - just not on the road this time!!!


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up Mikey ...


----------

